
Lithium:http_backend. Coroutine based, C++ HTTP web application framework - matt42
https://github.com/matt-42/lithium/tree/master/libraries/http_backend
======
matt42
Author here. I started this project last december in an attempt to ease the
development of web apps with C++. It's almost feature complete, I fixed quite
some bugs and all the performances issues I could find. It is now ranked #1 on
the Techempower benchmark.

